# Is there something wrong with my baby Welsummer? Please help



## jenny8675309 (Jul 5, 2015)

I picked up five chicks from, born Monday, from Meyer Hatchery. I've noticed my Welsummer doing this strange thing with her head...almost like a pant, but not really...sort of like a head/beak twitching motion that happens for a few seconds, stops, then repeats. I noticed it a few days ago and was worried, but then I didn't notice it the next day. Now, I just saw her doing it again. The temperature in the brooder is between 85-90ish so I don't think it's the heat...although she is my biggest chick. Other than this "tick" she appears to be walking around, eating, drinking and pooping just fine....in fact, I just watched her catch a baby fly in mid air in the brooder and eat it. I'm doing my best to keep the brooder clean, but they always manage the get poop and pine shavings in their water no matter what adjustments I make to it. I change the water at least daily and have already cleaned out the entire brooder with new pine shavings twice and they are only 6 days old. I'm a first timer so I have no idea what this is. Can anybody help me and tell me if this is something I should be concerned about? I posted a short clip on YouTube...here's the link.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Can they get away from the heat? She looks too warm to me.


----------



## jenny8675309 (Jul 5, 2015)

I did consider that but she's always in the middle of the group cuddle. I'm wondering if the fact that my brooder box is black maybe it's absorbing too much heat. I've kept it under 95 though. I'm just hoping she's not sick. It's only been 6 days but I already love all these babies!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree with Fiere, peep looks to hot. The fact that it's as far from the heat source as possible pretty much confirms that.


----------



## jenny8675309 (Jul 5, 2015)

I think I'm going to move the chicks to a bigger brooder since the other 4 seem perfectly content with the temperature. I've also added some toys that they seem to LOVE (good thing I never got rid of my son's geotrax!) but that is also taking up some space.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, they are not bored.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

It is panting, overheated. More space will allow them to self regulate the temperature better. IE: moving farther from or closer to the heat source as needed


----------



## jenny8675309 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you so much for quick the responses! I feel so much better knowing this is likely something I can fix and not an illness.

I moved the heat lamp further from the brooder (even though it took the temperature below 85)...I figure cuddling is better than becoming fried chickens.

I ordered a snap lock coop for their permanent home and it is supposed to be here in a few days. Because it's plastic and supposedly easy to move, I think I will move them in there to give them more room.... but keep it inside our house so they don't get too cold.

I just went to check on them and it looks like they are learning to jump and flap their wings too well for their current brooder....and I think I'd have a revolt on my hands if I removed their toys!!!


----------

